# Naruto God Tiers vs Nasuverse



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 15, 2014)

Which is the most powerful being that the Naruto God Tiers can defeat from Nasuverse?

Naruto God Tiers: Juubito, Juudara, Perma 8 Gates Gai, Asura Naruto, Indra Sasuke, Kaguya, and Hagoromo

Juubito has both of his eyes and can phase, Naruto God tiers get prep time and knowledge.



1)Speed Equal

2)Speed Unequal


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 15, 2014)

Probably Origin Servants. o.o


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 15, 2014)

They get stopped by Unlimited Zelretch Works


----------



## Featherine (Oct 15, 2014)

They get rekt by 2014 F/SN Lancer's badass level:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghp8-KKdwNc[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously though, I'm definitely not up to date, but last time I checked best Naruto feat was Huge Meteor dropping, what is the best feat atm ? 
Because Zelretch managed to push back the Moon in place, no doubt he'd TK the meteors right back into their summoner's face if they try that.

Though speed will be a big issue, maybe TYPES could do it, otherwise they'll have to rely on CCC stuff. 
I need an update on HST


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2014)

Featherine said:


> Though speed will be a big issue, maybe TYPES could do it, otherwise they'll have to rely on CCC stuff.
> I need an update on HST



Best feat is Hagoromo's moon making via Chibaku Tensei (only he and Kaguya get the scaling), it was calced at small planet level.


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 15, 2014)

He needs to make contact with you to do his Chibaku Tensei, so if there fast enough they should be fine.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 15, 2014)

No he doesn't.

Kaguya's case was special because they made her the core of the chibaku tensei to avoid her escaping.

It goes to show you he can either do it the way he did it with Kaguya or the other way of just releasing the black orb.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 15, 2014)

Pretty sure they'd be stopping at Origin Servants.
FTL Speed would give them an advantage in the speed unequal scenario and they have the DC to oneshot via Gilgamesh


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 15, 2014)

FTL speed?! Who exactly is faster than light?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 15, 2014)

Origin Nero, Origin Archer, and Origin Tamamo along with Origin Gilgamesh from CCC.

They crossed millions of lightyears in the span of a few seconds to reach their master for the final battle with Kiara


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 15, 2014)

it was 1500 lightyears IIRC


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 16, 2014)

Horsehead Nebula IIRc, so as CK said 1500

/nitpick off


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 16, 2014)

But was this done using a command seal? Could they do this in combat?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 16, 2014)

No command seals were used. They just got their Mythic Formal Wear/Origin Form and GOTTA GO FAST'd to the MC for the final boss fight


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you have a video of this specific scene? 

If this is true then well they take scenario 2 not sure about 1 though.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 16, 2014)

All you're getting because it's late


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 16, 2014)

Welp, scenario 2 is rape.


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 16, 2014)

Speed unequal, they stop at Arcueid. Speed equal should be around the same. The end game characters had defense and offense above the Naruto God Tiers, but apparently Arcueid was around their weight class.


----------



## Behemot1 (Oct 18, 2014)

High tiers from naruto are barely mid-tier by nasuverse standards


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 18, 2014)

Behemot1 said:


> High tiers from naruto are barely mid-tier by nasuverse standards



There's a big difference between high (town-island) and top (country) and top and god (continent-small planet) though


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 18, 2014)

Behemot1 said:


> High tiers from naruto are barely mid-tier by nasuverse standards


Since when 90% of the servants are just mid tiers ? (Legit question)
Cuz the strong nardo high tiers deals with excalibur tier stuff and above


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 19, 2014)

The high-tier characters from Naruto are top-tier in the Nasuverse. It's just that the Nasuverse's god-tier went Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann on us.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 19, 2014)

mooks in notes cause nuclear explosions as basic attacks.


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 19, 2014)

Pretty sure most servants get taken out pretty quickly if we aren't talking about CCC. Only a few stand a chance are is Arthur, Gilgamesh and maybe Karna.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 19, 2014)

^ Gil is not really going to have a chance unless you are using the CCC/origin version

Arthuria won't really do anything here... well Avalon could save her for awhile, But that's it..


----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2014)

Crimson King said:


> mooks in notes cause nuclear explosions as basic attacks.



Those notes characters aren't mooks. They've been noted repeatedly to be the standard level of most people in the verse.

Only ones better are types and Witches.


I like how folks pretend like Ado Edem is some pro friend when material clearly states he was a no name scrub until they discovered his particular ability was actually really good against a type.


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 21, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> ^ Gil is not really going to have a chance unless you are using the CCC/origin version
> 
> Arthuria won't really do anything here... well Avalon could save her for awhile, But that's it..



Nothing on Karna?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 21, 2014)

.... Karna is from CCC....


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 21, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> .... Karna is from CCC....



Was talking about Karna from Fate/Apoc.


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 21, 2014)

Itachi solos


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 21, 2014)

Itachi no-diffs the entire Nasuverse in a couple of hours.

EDIT: Fucking ninja'd with Itachi wank. What are the God damn chances.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 21, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi no-diffs the entire Nasuverse in a couple of hours.
> 
> EDIT: Fucking ninja'd with Itachi wank. What are the God damn chances.



What are the Itachi damn chances*

FTFY


----------



## Ascalon (Jan 6, 2018)

Nasuverse? Void Ryougi Shiki can one shot whole naruto universe.


----------



## Montanz (Jan 6, 2018)

Necro and Ryougi is only gets as far as her speed allows her to since she is a complete glass canon.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 6, 2018)

How the fuck do you people even find these old ass threads? Google? You can't possibly be searching for something like this on the forum.


----------



## Porshion (Jan 6, 2018)

2014 thread whew


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2018)

Ascalon said:


> Nasuverse? Void Ryougi Shiki can one shot whole naruto universe.



Did you bump a four year old fucking thread


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 6, 2018)

2014 huh? What a powerfull Necromancer.
Not that it matter anymore but Void Shiki one-shotting shit sounds wrong, really wrong.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 6, 2018)

She can oneshot them with MEoDP but shes nowhere near fast enough unless she gets some top tier Servent scaling


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 6, 2018)

Yeah..so in other words..she can't one shot shit due to stat difference. Not to mention he said she can one-shot the entire universe which is retarded unless you really want to eat up the Root hype.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 6, 2018)

Did someone necro a thread from 2014?


----------

